# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Auslandserfahrungen >  PJ Castlebar, Irland

## Muriel

Hallo, 
aus gegebenem Anlass hier mal eben schnell ein paar Kurzinformationen zu diesem wunderschnen Flecken Erde, bevor ich alles fnf mal einzeln wieder in PNs verpacke  (jaja, Leeze, wie Recht Du doch hast mit den berschttungen  :hmmm...:  )

*Mayo General Hospital, Castlebar*
- Lehrkrankenhaus der Uni Galway
- im weiten Umkreis das einzige als solches zu bezeichnende KH
- Arbeitsatmosphre sehr nett!
- Hierarchie... was ist das? 
- Ansprechpartner fr Studenten: Mrs Kenny (oder auch gerne ihre Kollegen), Human Resources Dep (00353-949042334) Wirklich keine Sorgen machen, wenn Ihr dort anrufen wollt, die sind so nett da alle, dass sie auch gerne langsamer reden, wenn Ihr sie darum bittet!
- Postanschrit: Mayo General Hospital
                     Castlebar, Co Mayo
                     Irland

Ich habe dort Chirurgie gemacht, was sehr angenehm war! Es luft dort nach dem Motto ab: Du darfst, was Du willst, du musst nichts, was Du nicht willst. Da irische Studenten im Prinzip auer anwesend zu sein, keine wirklichen Aufgaben haben, ist es also nicht selbstverstndlich, dass man als Student auch tatschlich in die Arbeit mit eingebunden wird. Da aber in der letzten Zeit ziemlich viele deutsche Studenten dort waren, sind sie es nun auch schon gewhnt, dass wir immer gerne etwas machen wollen, was dankend und vor allem anerkennend (!) angenommen wird.

Zur Organistation der Chirurgie:
Es gibt drei Teams, die je aus einem Consultant (CA), einem Registrar (OA), zwei Senior House Officers (SHO, Assis) und zwei Interns (so eine Art AiP) bestehen. Alle Teams teilen sich die beiden Stationen, den male und den female ward, und haben dort verteilt ihre Patienten liegen, im Schnitt etwa 20 pro Team. Jedes Team hat zwei OP-Tage, sprich in den Genuss, sich "einscrubben" zu drfen/mssen, also sich zu waschen, um mit am Tisch zu stehen, kommt man also nur an diesen beiden Tagen in der Woche. Ansonsten hat jedes Team je einen Tag, an dem die Scopes, also die Colos  und Gastros gemacht werden, einen mit der Outpatients Clinic (berweisungen der GPs, Hausrzte, fr mich immer der interessanteste Tag), an dem auch Minor OPs gemacht wurden, also kleinere Eingriff in LA; und ein Team hat dann noch die Breast Clinic gemacht, da nmlich die Senologie in Irland nicht zu den Gynis gehrt sondern Sache der Chirurgen ist. Insgesamt machen die Surgeons eigentlich so ziemlich alles, was mit Schnibbelei zu tun hat (naja, ann die Augen trauen sie sich nicht ran, die Metzger  :Grinnnss!:  ). Derma in Irland ist noch viel langweiliger als in Deutschland (will keinem zu nahe treten, ist nur   :Meine Meinung:   :Grinnnss!:  ), da auch jedes Basaliom und co von den Chirurgen entfernt wird. 

Der typische Tagesablauf:
Beginn jeden Morgen mit der Visite, an den OP-Tagen gegen Viertel nach acht, ansonsten um 9h, zwei mal in der Woche vorher um halb 9h Rntgenkonferenz. Also sehr humane Arbeitszeiten  :Grinnnss!:  danache geht das komplette Team erst mal gemtlich einen Tee/Kaffee trinken und isst die weltbesten Scones dazu, gerne auch gesponsert vom Chef   :Top:  An OP-Tagen geht es dann ins "theatre" (die Interns kmmern sich ausschlielich um die Station), an den anderen Tagen folgt das Entsprechende. Pnktlich irgendwann gegen Mittag wird in der Kantine gegessen (naja, irsch halt..., aber die Nachtische sind phantastisch, dieser Apple Crumble   :Love:  ) Feierabend ist im Prinzip dann, wann man will  :Grinnnss!:  
Jeden Mittwoch findet die Conference der Chirurgischen Teams statt, bei uns nur unter dem Namen "Muffinveranstaltung" bekannt, denn nomen es omen: Es gibt immer Muffins und allerlei andere Leckrigkeiten zusammen mit Tee und Kaffee in Hlle und Flle. Auch in den OP werden jeden Tag frische Sandwiches gebracht, die zur freien Verfgung stehen. Die Internisten haben immer Freitags ein Lunch-Meeting, zu dem es wahlweise Pizza oder chinesisches Essen gibt sponsord by MGH, so lsst es sich leben!!!

Anerkennung:
Die Unterschrift, dass man im MGH seine Zeit abgeleistet hat, bekommt man auch gerne schon  mal vordatiert bevor der offizielle Termin rum ist  :Grinnnss!:  Zumindest in NRW braucht man darber hinaus ja fr das LPA eine Bescheinigung, dass man den dortigen Studenten in Rechten und Pflichten gleichgestellt ist (gibt es als Vordruck in englisch vom LPA). Dieses Formular muss der Dean in Galway ausfllen. Dazu fhrt man kurz bevor man nach Hause fhrt mit dem unterschriebenen Zettel des KH zum Dekanat nach Galway (knnen am besten die Interns erklren, haben nmlich alle in Galway studiert), gibt diesen Zettel dort ab, lsst das noch zu unterschreibende Formular dort, dass man nach dem offiziellen Ende des Tertials dann mit der Post nach Hause zugeschickt bekommt. Hat bei uns super geklappt: 18.9. Ende des Tertials, 22.9. Post im Briefkasten! 

Lerneffekt:
Es gilt, wie schon angedeutet, dass man praktisch genau so viel lernt, wie man will. Dass einem Dinge wirklich bertragen werden oder dass der Reg einen, ohne dass man gefragt htte, z.B. nhen lsst, ist eher selten. Aber wenn man sich nicht ganz doof anstellt, Interesse zeigt und fragt, darf man auch viel  selber machen. Darber hinaus erachten die Iren die Lehre, das teaching, als eine Aufgabe, die es gewissenhat zu erfllen gilt, was bei uns alle auch ausnahmslos gerne gemacht haben. D.h. wir wurden z.B. bei ensprechenden Patienten ber das Krankheitsbild befragt, das uns dann natrlich auch noch weiter erlutert wurde, oder aber es wurden uns sehr gute Schemata zu DD usw. an die Hand gegeben. Fragen unsererseits wurden immer beantwortet, und auch den Consultant kann immer alles fragen, denn man wird dort nicht nur als Mensch, als Student sondern als vollwertiges Teammitglied angesehen, dem gegenber eine Verantwortung, in unserem Falle die Lehre, besteht.

Freizeit:
Castlebar ist fr irische Verhltnisse eine Grostadt mit seinen etwa 6000 Einwohnern  :Grinnnss!:  Alle greren irischen (englischen?) Modemarken haben dort ein Geschft, es gibt einige Buch- und Musiklden, nicht gerade Saturn und co, aber es ist ok (man muss ja nicht fr immer bleiben  :hmmm...:  ) Lebensmittel sind gar kein Problem, entweder man geht zu Tesco, so eine Art Real (brigens ein 24/7!) oder aber man kann auch ohne Probleme "German Bratwurst" bei Aldi kaufen   :bhh:  Jaja, das entbehrt nicht einer gewissen Komik...
Pubs gibt es in Hlle und Flle, je nach Geshmack eher urig oder moderner, am Wochenende oft live music! Wer am letzten Juni-WE dort ist, muss brigens unbedingt den Four Day Walk mitmachen, eine geniale internationale Vernastaltung mit Walkern von berall her (komplett Europa, Amiland, Australien, Israel, Kanada, Japan...), die vier Tage lang zusammen querfeldein wandern gehen.  So sehr haben sich  noch keine Blasen an den Fen gelohnt wie dort. Auerdem ist abends immer nett Programm mit Musik und Tanz, ein absolutes Muss!!!
Die Umgebung ist wunderschn! Grne Hgel, schroffe Klippen und die genialsten Picknickpltze, die man sich vorstellen kann! Galway ist nicht sehr weit entfernt, ein ses Studentenstdtchen (zu dem Evil bestimmt noch bedeutend mehr sagen kann). Generell kann man alles mit ffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln erreichen, ABER: Man kommt von A-Z, das ist gewiss auch sehr schn, aber B-Y verpasst man, und gerade das sind die tollen Ecken. Wir waren mit dem Auto dort, was die beste Entscheidung berhaupt war, denn wir sind mit der Zeit richtige "Braune-Schild-Jger" geworden. Sobald irgendwo das Wort "castle" oder "abby" auftauchte, haben wir 'ne Vollbremsung gemacht und sind hingefahren, ber all dort kommt kein Bus vorbei! Die schnsten Ecken entdeckt man sowieso nur durch das Verfahren  :Grinnnss!: 
Auf jeden Fall lohnenswerte Ausflge sind:
- Westport, Crough Patrick
- Achill Island
- Down Patrick's Head (Tr Saile)
- Galway
- quer durch Connemara, twelve bens...
- der Burren, Cliffs of Moher
- Nordirland mit Giant's Causeway, Belfast, Derry...
...

So, ich hoffe, ich habe Euch ein bisschen Lust auf die forty shades of green gemacht, auch wenn ich wei, dass es wahrscheinlich etwas schwierig sein wird, jetzt noch mit so vielen Leuten einen Platz zu bekommen. Bei Fragen knnt Ihr mir natrlich gerne mailen, aber ich denke, ich konnte zumindest einiges schon mal beantworten  :hmmm...: 

liebe Gre und sln leat, 
Muriel

----------


## Evil

> Dass einem Dinge wirklich bertragen werden oder dass der Reg einen, ohne dass man gefragt htte, z.B. nhen lsst, ist eher selten. Aber wenn man sich nicht ganz doof anstellt, Interesse zeigt und fragt, darf man auch viel  selber machen.


Mist, das war seinerzeit in Galway noch anders.






> Castlebar ist fr irische Verhltnisse eine Grostadt mit seinen etwa 6000 Einwohnern


Nu bertreib nicht, das glauben auch blo die Einwohner von Castlebar  :bhh: 





> Galway ist nicht sehr weit entfernt, ein ses Studentenstdtchen (zu dem Evil bestimmt noch bedeutend mehr sagen kann).


  :Top:   :Top:   :Top:  Allerdings ist das "se Studentenstdtchen" zehnmal so gro wie Castlebar  :Grinnnss!:  





> Wer am letzten Juni-WE dort ist, muss brigens unbedingt den Four Day Walk mitmachen, eine geniale internationale Vernastaltung mit Walkern von berall her (komplett Europa, Amiland, Australien, Israel, Kanada, Japan...), die vier Tage lang zusammen querfeldein wandern gehen.


Ich hab ja leider den Maumturks Walk verpat... die Maumturks innerhalb von 7 Tagen durchqueren, und das im Mrz...  ::-dance:  





> liebe Gre und sln leat


Gehrt Castlebar zu den Gaeltachts?


Du hast blo das Wetter vergessen, aber ich schtze, als ich im Herbst dort war, war es _geringfgig_ feuchter.  :hmmm...:  Aber sehr gut auf den Punkt gebracht!!

----------


## Muriel

> Gehrt Castlebar zu den Gaeltachts?


Nicht wirklich, aber die Grenzen dahin sind ja nicht sehr weit. Und wer einmal einen 75 jhrigen Patienten von Belmullet vor sich sitzen hatte, der hat da keine weiteren Fragen mehr  :Grinnnss!: 




> Du hast blo das Wetter vergessen, aber ich schtze, als ich im Herbst dort war, war es _geringfgig_ feuchter.  Aber sehr gut auf den Punkt gebracht!!


Hey, wir hatten super Wetter!  Ja, kein Scherz! Es hat nicht jeden Tag geregnet, und selbst wenn man morgens im Grau aufstand, so wusste man doch, dass irgendwann die Sonne hervorkommt. Oft gegen Abend, und dann diese wunderschne dunkelgelbe Sonne, die man hier nur so selten sieht, ein Traum!
Auerdem hatten wir auch fter ber 20C. Eine Woche lang sogar 25-28!!! Ja, in IRLAND! Naja, nicht wohl nicht normal...

----------


## Evil

> Auerdem hatten wir auch fter ber 20C. Eine Woche lang sogar 25-28!!! Ja, in IRLAND! Naja, nicht wohl nicht normal...


Doch, das hatte ich im August auch... aber nicht mehr im November   ::-oopss:

----------


## kamrdt

Hallo Muriel!

Ich hatte dort angerufen und mir wurde gesagt, ich bekme Bescheid per email. kam leider nicht- hab noch eine Mail hingeschickt. Keine Reaktion. Letzten Freitag hab ich wieder angerufen: "jaja- ich schicke dir Antwort NOCH HEUTE!!" und was kam? WIEDER NICHTS.

was soll ich denn jetzt machen? offensichtlich WOLLEN die dort keine Studenten!?

 :Hh?:

----------


## yev12

Ja, dass man erst nach Dublin City muss hab ich auch gesehen. Hab auf einer Seite in diesem Forum auch gelesen, dass man das Bahnticket schon vorher buchen sollte. Bin in der Chirurgie. Und du?

----------


## MiLu

Ebenfalls in der Chirurgie bzw. ab Mitte Dezember in der Unfallchirurgie.
Ja, vorher buchen habe ich vor. Werde aber wohl den Bus nehmen ;) 
Dann sehen wir uns ja dort. Wo wirst du denn wohnen?

----------


## yev12

Werde bei John wohnen. Er hat mir gesagt, dass auch noch zwei weitere deutsche Studenten bei ihm wohnen werden. Vielleicht kommen die aber auch zeitgleich schon mit dir an.

----------


## fluffy_duck

Bleibt jemand von euch auch ein ganzes Tertial? Oder gehen nur 8 Wochen?

----------


## hybris

> Bleibt jemand von euch auch ein ganzes Tertial? Oder gehen nur 8 Wochen?


Ich bin 2016 von September bis Dezember 16 Wochen. Also geht schon. Ist noch jemand in der Zeit dort?

----------


## MSelina

Hallo ihr Lieben,
bei mir dauert der Spa zwar noch (2017..) aber mich wrde mal interessieren was die jeweiligen Unterknfte so kosten  :Smilie: 
Habe ne Mail mit Kontaktadressen bekommen, mchte die nur ungern alle einzeln abgrasen FALLS ihr da schon was wisst.
Danke euch!

----------


## yev12

Hey, mich wrde interessieren, wie Du vom Flughafen nun nach Castlebar gekommen bist? Ist der Bus wirklich die beste Wahl? Vorher buchen? Und wie ist das mit der Kleiderordnung aktuell?

----------


## verado

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin nchstes Jahr von Ende Juni bis Anfang/ MItte Oktober frs Chirurgietertial in Castlebar. Sonst vielleicht noch jemand? Wo werdet ihr dann wohnen?

LG Vera

----------


## MiLu

Bin mit dem Bus gefahren. War mit 18 relativ gnstig. Dauert aber ca. 4,5 h. 
Mit der Bahn brauchst du ca. 3,5 h, musst aber noch ca.40 Minuten mit dem Bus zur Dublin Heuston station(6). Bahn kostet eine Einzelfahrt 26, glaube ich. Vorher buchen geht mit Kreditkarte. Glaube aber nicht, dass es jetzt noch gnstiger sein wird.
Bus kannst du auch vorher buchen oder halt einfach das Ticket im Bus kaufen.
Einpacken: Warme und regenfeste Kleidung! Kittel braucht man nicht. Frs KH eher schicke Kleidung. Handtasche frs KH, in der man alles verstauen kann.
Wann kommst du an?

----------


## yev12

Danke MiLu, dann werde ich wohl den Bus nehmen. Komme am 8.1. wohl am Abend in Castlebar an.

----------


## Lueschnue

Hey Vera,
Ich bin von Mitte Juni bis Anfang September in Castlebar, in der Gyn.
Wo ich wohnen werde wei ich leider noch nicht, habe ein paar Mails verschickt, aber hat bisher noch nichts geklappt.
Hast du schon eine Idee?
LG
Lucia

----------


## Marie05

Hey liebe Irlandfreunde, 

ich habe mich auch in Castlebar fr ein PJ-Tertial beworben - allerdings habe ich die Antwort bekommen, dass Praktika nur einjhrig von Juli an mglich sind und nicht fr Studenten aus Deutschland  :Nixweiss: 
Das hat mich sehr irritiert und ich frage mich, ob ich vielleicht die falsche Bezeichnung fr ein PJ-Tertial benutzt hab (16 week internship during my final clinical year). Was habt ihr bei der Bewerbung geschrieben, und an wen hattet ihr gemailt, jemanden von der Uni oder vom Hospital direkt?

Sorry fr die ganzen Fragen .. wrde mich einfach so freuen, wenn das Tertial dort klappen wrde.
Vielen Dank und liebe Gre

----------


## Muriel

Internship in Irland ist quasi dem frheren AiP hier hnlich. Es fngt immer am ersten Juli an (Innere oder Chirugie), und ein Wechsel ins andere Fach findet am 1. Januar statt. Das richtige Wort wre Clerkship .

----------


## Lueschnue

Hi Marie,

Du msstest Clodagh Monaghan schreiben, unter der Email Adresse medstudentsscoordinator@gmail.com
Die Dame ist sehr freundlich und antwortet auch schnell.  :Smilie: 
(ich habe nach einer "clinical traineeship" gefragt)

Viel Glck!

----------


## verado

Hi! Cool. Ich hab auch nur eine Antwort erhalten bisher auf meine Wohnungsanfragen. Erschien mir aber mit 100 Euro in der Woche nicht gerade gnstig, da sollte doch was besseres drin sein. Dann werden wir uns da ja sehen.  :Smilie:

----------


## Marie05

Super, tausend  Dank Muriel und Lueschnue!  :Smilie:

----------


## MSelina

Kleiner Tipp wegen Wohnung:
bei mir sind die Mails im Spam-Orndner gelandet. Hatte mich auch gewundert warum nichts zurck kam  :hmmm...:

----------


## Viena

Hey, gerade jemand in castlebar unterwegs? Bin diese Woche neu angekommen und suche noch ein paar Leute, mit denen man das Land erkunden kann
 ;)

----------


## bph59

Hallo,

ich werde mein Chirurgie-Tertial von September bis Dezember dieses Jahres in Castlebar absolvieren und bin wenig erfolgreich bei der Suche einer Unterkunft.
Knnte mir hier vlt. irgendjemand diesbezglich weiterhelfen, habt ihr Adressen oder Tipps?
Da die Zeit rennt, wre ich euch ber Hinweise sehr dankbar!
LG

----------


## hybris

Hi @bph59, ich bin auch in der Zeit dort.
Schau mal in deinen Posteingang hier auf medi learn.

----------


## Lueschnue

Kurze Frage an alle, die schon da waren oder gerade da sind: Wie luft das denn mit Urlaubstagen? Mit wem muss man das abklren und wann? Geht da auch mal was unter der Hand?
Vielen Dank schonmal  :Smilie:

----------


## Josef-Michael

Hey, bin von Anfang Mai bis Ende Juni in Castlebar. Noch jemand zu der Zeit dort? 
Wisst ihr wie das mit der PJ-Bescheinigung luft? Mayo General Hospital ist ja ein Lehrkrankenhaus der Universitt Galway und da habe ich in einem alten PJ-Bericht gelesen, dass man einmal nach Galway muss, um sich dort den Universittsstempel fr die Bescheinigung zu holen. Stimmt das?

beste Gre

----------


## MiniMaus

Hi, ich bin Anfang nchsten Jahres dort. Ziemlich gerne htte ich bereits jetzt schon meine Unterkunft geklrt... stellt sich aber insgesamt als schwierig heraus... habe alle angemailt bzw. teilweise angerufen und keine Zusage erhalten. War das bei dir auch so? Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Tipp fr mich... VG

----------


## Scullpell

Bin vom 26. Juni bis 19. August da! WER NOCH? 

Ich habe ein Zimmer bei John, bei der ersten Anfrage von mir meinte er nur: Oh so lange im Voraus plane ich meistens nicht (war 9 Monate vorher). Vielleicht hast du deswegen eine Absage bekommen. Ich wrde es einfach weiter probieren...

Das mit dem Stempel wrde mich auch sehr interessieren, klingt komisch. Luft das mit dem Nachweis problemlos ab mit Mrs. Monaghan? Die ist ja sehr entspannt!  :Smilie:

----------


## rcp81

Hallo, hat jemand von Euch schon mal Gyn in Castlebar gemacht und kann ein bisschen was dazu erzhlen? Wr super, top  :Micro:

----------


## Marie05

Hey hey, wie war es denn so bei Mary? hab nur auf google Maps gesehn dass es ja schon ein bisschen richtung Vorort geht .. Hast du zufllig auch von Anderen Meinungen oder Erfahrungen zu Unterknften? Dankesehr schonmal  :Smilie:

----------


## Marie05

> @yev12: Werde bei Mary wohnen. Um die Bahn zu nutzen, musst du halt erst nach Dublin City mit dem Bus. Dachte, da wre ein Bus direkt vom Flughafen angenehmer. Dauert aber eben leider recht lang. Hoffe, die LH fliegt mich Donnerstag berhaupt. In welcher Abteilung bist du dort?


Zitat vergessen

----------


## ChristianeH

Hallo an alle, 
ich habe mich auch fr ein halbes PJ-Tertial in Castlebar beworben. 
Im Offer Letter bin ich nun allerdings ber folgende Formulierung gestolpert:

"This is a student and undergraduate placement and will not be recognized by the Irish Medical Council for pre registration training."

Kann mir jemand sagen, was das bedeutet? Nicht, dass ich anstatt nem PJ-Platz eine Famulaturstelle bekommen habe...
Steht das bei euch auch drin?

Danke schonmal!

----------


## khy95

Hey, also bei mir steht das auch. Ich glaube, das soll nur heien, dass du die Zeit nicht anrechnen lassen knntest, wenn du in Irland nach dem Studium diese Anerkennungszeit ableisten wollen wrdest. Da wir im PJ ja auch in Deutschland Studenten/Undergraduates sind, sollte das ja alles passen, denke ich. Wann bist du denn in Castlebar?

----------


## ChristianeH

Danke dir khy95, das beruhigt mich!
Ich bin erst September & Oktober 2017 in Castlebar, dauert leider noch eine ganze Weile. Wann bist du denn dort?

----------


## khy95

Ich bin genau zur selben Zeit dort! Kann dir leider keine PN schicken..

----------


## rcp81

Liebe Leute,

ich breche voraussichtlich an dem Wochenende 10/11.03.2017 Richtung Castlebar von Zrich oder meiner Heimatstadt Mnchen aus mit dem Auto auf. Evtl. lege ich einen kurzen Stopp in Karlsruhe ein, falls das fr jemanden von praktischer Information wre.

Mchte jemand gegebenenfalls mitfahren? Wir wrden uns die Benzinkosten teilen. Wrde mich freuen, den ein oder anderen Mitfahrer dabei zu haben  :Smilie:  

Liebe Gre, schreibt mir einfach eine PN, ich versuche so bald wie mglich zu antworten  :Smilie:  (Schaue nicht ganz so oft hier rein)

----------


## MSelina

Bei mir wre es Anfang Juli fr 8Wochen soweit und berlege ebenfalls mit dem Auto anzureisen.
Falls es noch jemanden gibt, der darber nachdenkt- gerne melden  :Smilie:

----------


## uhb73

Hey, ist jemand jetzt gerade in Castlebar? Bin am Wochenende angekommen und suche Leute zum Freizeit verbringen und Reisen  :Smilie:

----------


## MSelina

Ist denn jemand im Juli und August da?

----------


## IrenaAA

Hallo. Ich bin von Oktober bis Januar 2017  in Castlebar, an die Abteilungen fr Gynkologie, Pdiatrie und Innere Medizin. Ist jemand in der Zeit dort? Wenn Sie Unterkunft gefunden? Auch ich suche Leute fr Freundschaft und Reisen. Du kannst mir eine private Nachricht schreiben.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ChristianeH

Hallo,
wei jemand von euch, ob man in Castlebar irgendwo ein Fahrrad mieten kann und was das in etwa kostet?
LG, Christiane

----------


## Ader60

Ich kann nur allen (trotz Arbeit) eine wunderschne Zeit in Irland wnschen. Das ist so ein tolles Land mit so netten und lebenslustigen Menschen!

----------


## Marie05

Hallo zusammen, jemand da der im Mrz (2. Tertial Herbstturnus 2017) nach Castlebar fhrt und eine Mitfahrerin sucht?  :Smilie:  Werd' 4 Monate in der Chirurgie sein

----------


## MarkusG

Hey, der thread scheint etwas in die Jahre gekommen zu sein.
Werden von September bis Dezember mein Innere Tertial in Castlebar machen. Sonst noch wer da?
Wrde vermutlich mit dem Auto anreisen, falls jemand noch nicht wei wie er hochkommen sollte  :Smilie:

----------

